# Presenting a mixed grill without Chafers ideas??



## cookiekrisp (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello folks,

I am a personal chef and I will be cooking the food for a small party of 50.

Flank pinwheels

BB ribs

Hot smoked salmon

Crilled chicken skewers

also will have some sides and sauces.

Was flirting with the idea of presenting the mixed grill into a display without chafers. Any ideas or previous successes with this you can share with me??

Daniel


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

I ran into this a couple months ago, I can't vouch for the company, product, or really anything about it. But I thought it was an interesting concept none the less.

http://www.ithermo.com/global/current-hot-cell-models.html


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jan 6, 2016








I have used this typt of warmer for buffetts for 10 to 1200.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lagom said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gifted with one of these a long while back and found it so handy that I went out and bought more!

Indispensable at work or home.

mimi


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi, I haven't been on here in ages, but just checked in and saw your post. If it's not too late, I have 2 cents to add. 

I prefer not to use chafers on buffets unless it's an outside event and it's cold out. 

If I need them, I often use wire baskets to hold platters (metal, in the case of your mixed grill), or make chaferless chafers using glass blocks or bricks to hold the pans with the sterno underneath.  Another catering friend has used white rectangular vases to hold white cookie sheets with the platters on top and sterno under for a modern look.

If the weather is warm, I simply use platters and replace/refill directly from the grill.  I like this look better than chafers.  It also saves on bringing lots of bulky items on a job.

If you've already done your event, what did you use?


----------

